# Selling for a client, looking for CC



## minicoop1985 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm selling this on eBay for the guy I'm working for. Looking for some CC from you guys on this-every photo's a learning opportunity, right?




IMG_4024 by longm1985, on Flickr

All comments and critique appreciated.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd say that is in the top .01% of eBay images.  The only point I can find to even consider is the background; I'm not 100% sold on the split background.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 7, 2015)

Crop some off the left, so the balance looks better. And while at it, crop in a bit closer, to make the camera larger within the total frame area. Split background? Ehhh, I see no worries with that...it's okay, and will look fine on e-Bay.


----------



## dennybeall (Mar 7, 2015)

Agree completely with the cropping but don't like the split background at all, it's about the item not the photo.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback, guys. Now looking at it, it is a bit unbalanced to the right, isn't it? In all honesty I would have done a sweep background with a piece of white cardboard, but i was too lazy to set it up and just went with the split backdrop.


----------



## Austin Greene (Mar 11, 2015)

Shoot on all white or all black, not both. Just doesn't work in most e-commerce areas. If you do shoot on white, make sure you're at 255.


----------



## Designer (Mar 11, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> All comments and critique appreciated.


You need more separation of the viewfinder from the background.  So the background should have been white there after all.

And yes, the whole thing could be framed more to the right.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 14, 2015)

Alright, high key it is. I just need to stop being lazy and fix my setup.


----------

